# [RISOLTO] non riesco a bloccare la sessione di gnome

## micio

Salve, 

apro un nuovo topic per un motivo che magari è stupido, ma io non so proprio dove mettere mano... 

uso gnome-2.18 e prima avevo il 2.16 ma non sono mai riuscito a bloccare lo schermo... sia che va in screensaver o che premo il pulsantino nel menù "sistema" lo schermo non si blocca...

Sapete da cosa dipende? 

Grazie mille per l'aiuto

Micio!

----------

## micio

replico per far tornare il post in alto... magari qualcuno legge  :Very Happy: 

ed aggiungo.. sapete se dipende da qualche demone o servizio???

aiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuto   :Embarassed: 

Micio!

----------

## randomaze

 *micio wrote:*   

> replico per far tornare il post in alto... magari qualcuno legge 

 

 *linee guida wrote:*   

> REGOLE DI BUONA EDUCAZIONE DA RISPETTARE SUL FORUM GENTOO :
> 
> ...Non trasformate i vostri post in un blog con il solo scopo di mantenere alto il topic. Prima di postare nuovamente, se nessuno vi ha risposto, aspettate almeno 24 ore...

 

----------

## micio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *micio wrote:*   replico per far tornare il post in alto... magari qualcuno legge  
> 
>  *linee guida wrote:*   REGOLE DI BUONA EDUCAZIONE DA RISPETTARE SUL FORUM GENTOO :
> 
> ...Non trasformate i vostri post in un blog con il solo scopo di mantenere alto il topic. Prima di postare nuovamente, se nessuno vi ha risposto, aspettate almeno 24 ore... 

 

Da oggi ti chiameremo "Occhio di lince"   :Laughing:  .... guarda un pò la data... 16 settembre il primo e 16 ottobre il secondo    :Twisted Evil: 

Ciauuuu!!!

Micio!

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *micio wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *micio wrote:*   replico per far tornare il post in alto... magari qualcuno legge  
> 
>  *linee guida wrote:*   REGOLE DI BUONA EDUCAZIONE DA RISPETTARE SUL FORUM GENTOO :
> 
> ...Non trasformate i vostri post in un blog con il solo scopo di mantenere alto il topic. Prima di postare nuovamente, se nessuno vi ha risposto, aspettate almeno 24 ore...  
> ...

 

beccato in pieno  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *micio wrote:*   

> Da oggi ti chiameremo "Occhio di lince"   .... guarda un pò la data... 16 settembre il primo e 16 ottobre il secondo    

 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## micio

Allora googolando ho scoperto che il blocco della sessione di gnome dipende dallo gnome-screensaver...

Adesso il punto è che lo screensaver non mi parte.. cioè il pannello delle preferenze (sistema --> preferenze --> salvaschermo) parte ma anche se setto che lo screensaver deve partire dopo un minuto di inattività, non ha la benchè minima intenzione di partire.

Qualcuno sa dirmi da cosa può dipendere questa cosa? o anche semplicemente un modo per debuggare e vedere cosa succede (se da un errore o quant'altro) dopo un minuto di inattività?

OT: Cari mod ditemi voi se posso continuare con questo thred o se è meglio aprirne un altro visto che il problema dal blocco della sessione è diventato lo screensaver

ps L'unico sistema di screensaver che parte è xscreensaver ma comunque non mi blocca la sessione

Micio!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

hai gnome-screensaver installato ? hai attivo il demone hal e dbus ?

----------

## micio

hal no, ma ora sono in ufficio, torno a casa per le 16, e ti farò sapere!!

Il fatto è che poi se metto hal al runlevel default mi spariscono le icone dei device montati (e non) presenti in /etc/fstab dal nautilus... è normale?

Micio!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

se sono in fstab si e' normale, prova a cercare in gconf diverse opzioni di comportamento

----------

## micio

Perfetto con quei demoni avviati funziona lo screensaver ma non riesco a visualizzare i device montati sul desktop (e quindi in nautilus) però sono effettivamente montati, e se riavvio hal e dbus appaiono magicamente!!! Comunque a riguardo ho continuato un thred che ha la stessa problematica, ci sentiamo di là  :Smile: 

Grazie per avermi aiutato!!!

Micio!

----------

